
Microsoft revives “Clippy” as a sticker for Microsoft Teams - Dowwie
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsoft-reanimates-corpse-of-maligned-office-assistant-clippy-to-help-teams-compete-with-slack/
======
Rychard
The linked Github repository[1] seems to 404 for me.

I guess it wasn't meant to be made public?

[1]: [https://github.com/OfficeDev/microsoft-teams-clippy-
app](https://github.com/OfficeDev/microsoft-teams-clippy-app)

~~~
bovinegambler
Looks like there's a fork here: [https://github.com/mampgmbh/microsoft-teams-
clippy-app](https://github.com/mampgmbh/microsoft-teams-clippy-app)

~~~
mpnordland
I installed it in my Teams instance, but none of the content loads. Just an
error message saying something went wrong.

------
Renaud
Is anyone actively using Teams? We're in a fairly large organisation on
Office365 and apparently no-one is really using it.

~~~
bbatha
Its one of the worst tools I've ever used:

1\. Markdown support is a realtime state machine that often gets confused and
ends up formatting half your post differently than intended.

2\. Its worse on memory than slack.

3\. I like threading conversations, but microsoft leaves a lot to be desired.
You can't link to the middle of a thread. Someone posting to an unrelated
thread can make your whole pane jump.

4\. The client has oodles of unused whitespace which means that you can only
show 5-6 messages on 1080p screen.

5\. Compounding 4, notifications, chat, and calling all involve swapping the
main frame which interrupts the workflow. This is made worse by swapping views
can take seconds.

6\. Video quality is not good (though about the same as skype). But there were
other restrictions that were annoying like needing to be in a call already to
share your screen. Limited options for group chat.

7\. Poor integration with existing Active Directory deployments. None of my
companies email groups were able to be ported in because that would make a
full team which isn't necessarily what you want.

8\. Teams have all of their channels public or all of their channels private.
There's no way to make a point of contact channel for a team. Combined with
(7) it can be very difficult to seek out a group of people vs a specific
individual.

~~~
jelly3348
That's not even the worst of it. Every message in Teams is actually an email.
You can verify this by using Microsoft Graph Explorer.

------
Finnucane
Windows 3.0 had a file manager? I remember trying to use Windows 3.0. My
memory is that file management was basically dropping down to the MS-DOS layer
and using the DOS prompt to do it.

~~~
zamadatix
Yep, and even weirder Microsoft recently MIT licensed the source for the NT4
version of that file manager (with changes so it runs/compiles on modern
Windows)
[https://github.com/Microsoft/winfile](https://github.com/Microsoft/winfile)

~~~
Crinus
There is also a retro branch to make it work in earlier versions of windows (i
think the goal is to backport it to Windows 3.x).

~~~
anoncake
Theyre porting the NT port of the 3.x file manager to 3.x?

~~~
Crinus
Yes, the codebase had several changes and improvements since 3.x.

------
g45y45
His name is clippit, not clippy :-)

------
creamhackered
did anyone save the GIFs in the JSON file?

~~~
nabakin
Looking for the same. This [1] is all I've found so far and a couple gifs
[2][3]

[1]: [https://github.com/theuserbl/microsoft-teams-clippy-
app](https://github.com/theuserbl/microsoft-teams-clippy-app)

[2]:
[https://www.bleepstatic.com/images/news/u/1109292/March%2020...](https://www.bleepstatic.com/images/news/u/1109292/March%202019/Clippy%20Microsoft%20Teams.gif)

[3]: [https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/thumbor/SCk6EzysWVjlOaJJ2bkS89W1nbw=...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/thumbor/SCk6EzysWVjlOaJJ2bkS89W1nbw=/1000x0/filters:no_upscale\(\)/cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/15979212/Clippy_ShipIt.gif)

------
tempodox
Oh the horror!

------
w0m
... want.

------
nlstitch
As others said, it isn't working.

